# Krissy Krissy Blue Eyes



## goatboyernest (May 8, 2014)

:laugh: Please enjoy my bottle fed white with blue eyes Nigerian Dwarf.
Her name is Krissy Krissy Blue eyes. She lived in my house from 1 day old until weaning age. She was a special girl I acquired from an NPGA judge named Chris Rowley from Mississippi. She was a very special girl. She is sadly missed and never forgotten.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Aww she is so cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! What happened to her?


----------



## goatboyernest (May 8, 2014)

The kids next door went into the barn without permission and left the door open. She was attacked by their German Shepard. I heard her cries of distress, but when I ran to the barn it was too late. She was very sweet and was fearless. The kids next door saw what happened and ran home crying. I miss her so much. She was following the children. She followed everyone.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is so sad. Hopefully the kids learned their lesson.


----------



## mininubes (May 13, 2014)

How heartbreaking! She was beautiful!


----------

